# New Toy & First Shots



## NateS (Mar 20, 2010)

Got me a new toy.  Tamron 180mm f3.5 macro.  Had to build myself a little bracket for my flash but works quite well.  Also have a Lumiquest mini-softbox on the way.  














Here's my first few shots.  Nothing special I know, but there aren't many bugs out yet.

A random weed




Another Weed





Closeup of some moss





About 1/4" long spider





You don't see much talk about this lens, but so far it seems like a very sharp lens, albeit incredibly thin DOF with 1:1 and 180mm.  Bokeh is very, very creamy.  Should be fun at the zoo and butterfly house trip we are planning for next weekend.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 20, 2010)

No shooting data embedded.  The thin DOF might be partially due to large aperture.  What were your settings.  I normally try to shoot macro at f/11-16.  Just a thought.  Really like the 2nd macro shot.


----------



## NateS (Mar 20, 2010)

tomhooper said:


> No shooting data embedded.  The thin DOF might be partially due to large aperture.  What were your settings.  I normally try to shoot macro at f/11-16.  Just a thought.  Really like the 2nd macro shot.



F/13 on all so yeah this is just how thin the DOF is.  I could try shooting at f/16 or beyond, but I'll start losing sharpness if I do that.  However, a little less sharpness might be a decent tradeoff for more of the image in focus.  I plan to do some real world tests to see.

At larger apertures (such as wide open) and 1:1 I was truly unable to get anything in focus.  The DOF was thinner than what my eye could see I guess.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never shot a 180.  I use a Canon 100.  Wanting to go ahead a pull the trigger on an MP-E 65.


----------



## NateS (Mar 20, 2010)

tomhooper said:


> I've never shot a 180.  I use a Canon 100.  Wanting to go ahead a pull the trigger on an MP-E 65.



Yeah, MPE-65 would be sweet and I've often wondered if I should switch to Canon for it.  I just don't think I'd enjoy it that much personally since you'd have to be so close at 1:1 - 5:1 and 65mm that I'd probably have a hard time shooting a lot of the live bugs around here.  I definitely love everything I see people post from it though.  I'll just try to be happy with this lens and a 1.4 TC giving me 1.4:1...maybe a Canon 500D filter in the future (or some tubes).


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 20, 2010)

Really like the one of the moss!


And - Wow, I never thought of using the tripod collar to mount a flash to!
New project!


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 20, 2010)

I use extension tubes not only on my 100, but on my 300L.  Works pretty darn good.  You might give it a try on the 180.  I have a set of Kenko but also have a set of $90.00 Pro-optics.  Air is air.  I really can't tell the difference.  They both work well.


----------



## NateS (Mar 21, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Really like the one of the moss!
> 
> 
> And - Wow, I never thought of using the tripod collar to mount a flash to!
> New project!



Lol...yeah, new project for sure.  It cost me all of $5 for the stuff at lowes and gets the flash closer.  Only problem, as I mentioned earlier is that I will have to come up with something different for when I need to mount it on a tripod or monopod....haven't quite come up with what I'll do for that yet.



tomhooper said:


> I use extension tubes not only on my 100, but on my 300L.  Works pretty darn good.  You might give it a try on the 180.  I have a set of Kenko but also have a set of $90.00 Pro-optics.  Air is air.  I really can't tell the difference.  They both work well.



I haven't heard of Pro-optics...I'll have to look that up.  Do they have the contacts to keep metering and all that?  $90 isn't bad at all.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought them either through B&H or Adorama.  Only place I buy from online.  Lens functions with no problem.  I normally manual focus my 100 but let the 300 autofocus.  Doesn't seem to have a problem.  Here is a link to one of my threads. I shot this with the 300 and 31mm extension.  Hand-held from about 6 feet.  Autofocus.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/197145-long-lens-honey-bee.html


----------



## cnutco (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to get a macro lens sometime in my future.  Love the photos!


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 21, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Really like the one of the moss!
> 
> 
> And - Wow, I never thought of using the tripod collar to mount a flash to!
> New project!


 
+1 definitely a new project , escpecially since I just got my new off camera flash receiver!  Love the setup NateS and nice shots!


----------



## bazza (Mar 22, 2010)

Another weed for me.... Shallow DOF works well.. :thumbup:


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 22, 2010)

Here you are Nate.

Pro-optic Extension Tubes for Nikon.

AETNKAF Pro Optic Auto Extension Tube Set for Nikon AF SLR Cameras with Full Exposure Capabilities. (Meike)


----------



## NateS (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Tom.  I had actually looked that up after you mentioned it.  I'm going to wait and get the hang of 1:1 for awhile before going beyond that.  Also considering the Kenko 1.4 TC which will get me to 1.4:1 and also give me 250mm for animal/zoo shots and greater subject to lens distance at 1:1 (versus less with a extension tube).  I'm sure I will move to the 1.4 + tubes eventually though.


----------



## NateS (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright.  I made a new bracket.  Total - $6.00 exactly (that like never happens) at Lowes.  Now....I don't think I like the way the new bracket handles as well as the first, but it's not _that_ much different.  Still pretty easy to handle and easy to remove (just remove the flash or clamp.  Best of all, my tripod mount is remained untouched so I can use a tripod or monopod (though I think I'll use it handheld a lot).

Anyway, thought I'd see what everybody thought of the new bracket......

Excuse the horrible P&S Pics




















Oh, and I plan to paint the upper part of the bracket black....from the handles of the clamp on up to the flash...that way it blends in a little better.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome DIY work. Im guessing you were firing the flash with CLS? 

Awesome stuff. I wish i shot enough macro to make it worth the purchase. Might buy an older MF lens....hmmm


----------



## NateS (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks.  Yeah I am firing CLS.  The nice thing about this new bracket is 1. It attaches to the tripod collar so it won't move if I take it on or off the tripod and 2. I can position it to where I can see the flash controls without having to look at the front of the camera....will work much better I think.


----------

